# Towbar for Hymer B564?



## rainmanshaun (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a 1992 Hymer B564 on a fiat Ducato chassis and would like to have a tow bar fitted to tow a motorcycle trailer.

I have a pull out platform with motorcycle rail but want to take my Harley with me and the platform won't take the load which is nearing 300 kg 

Has anybody had experience with fitting a tow bar to this model? If they have any hints and tips would be most gratefully received !


----------



## apprentice (Jul 25, 2007)

Only just spotted your post rainmanshaun. 

Not sure if this of any help....

I also have a 92 Hymer 654 with a slide-out motorcycle carrier; however attached to the fixed part of the carrier is an integral tow-bar directly welded to it with a "75kg" loading plate affixed. 

There are diagonal cross bracing bars behind the tow ball plate that may not be on yours? See pic attached.


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

I've got a PWS bumper/towbar removed from my 2000 B694. All there just needs painting or coating, Pm me for details. Cheers


----------

